# Kyosho Dbx/dst Thread!



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

Post any info good or bad about these vehicles, and ask any questions you may have. below are some pics of the DBX I own. they are body-off pics. I will post more pics later. fell free to post anything having to do with the DBX/DST! Thanks for all of your comments! -Brad:woohoo:

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/style-n-speed/IMG_2086.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/style-n-speed/IMG_2085.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/style-n-speed/IMG_2084.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/style-n-speed/IMG_2083.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj182/style-n-speed/IMG_2082.jpg


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

:woohoo::wave::woohoo::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## MrB (Feb 19, 2002)

I don't have much to say, except that there was a review of this buggy in the latest Xtreme RC issue.

Also, just as a comment, seems like 10th scale nitro buggies are coming on strong. With this entry from Kyosho, the HB lightning 10, etc...could be a new class coming on.


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

MrB said:


> I don't have much to say, except that there was a review of this buggy in the latest Xtreme RC issue.
> 
> Also, just as a comment, seems like 10th scale nitro buggies are coming on strong. With this entry from Kyosho, the HB lightning 10, etc...could be a new class coming on.


I think you may be right! I hope so. That would be a fun class, and it would be cheaper for people to get into. This buggy sell for $225.99 on Ultimate Hobbies web site. That is a deal considering that the entry level 2wd trucks are $280 and up. I will take this 4wd buggy over any of the more expensive 2wd's. :woohoo: keep it rollin'!


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is a link to the DBX on Ulimate Hobbies online. 
http://www.ultimatehobbies.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=KYO31096B!1012

Put it in your cart to see the price! Its pretty cheap!
:wave::woohoo::wave::woohoo:


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

*Bump for more to see!*:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

*bump:woohoo:*


----------

